# Where do you go to refill drinking water?



## DanElGrand (Jul 27, 2020)

I've recently bought my first van, and plan to generally (considerately) go "wild" with it. Where do you all generally go for water refills in the UK? Ideally I'd like to avoid buying plastic bottles from the supermarket, and wouldn't mind paying a quid or two.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi, welcome to the forum
Full members get access to the poi map, which shows places to fill with water


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

Garages when getting diesel.
Many other places "Eyes and ears" (well just eyes) and a 10 litre watering can and a 5 litre supermarket bottle
Have managed fine throught UK NI and ROI (trickier) mainly wilding. Both showering each day !
My wife uses the shower water to wash clothes !


----------



## Tookey (Jul 27, 2020)

Graveyards with A LOT of sensitivity, there is a risk of adding more people to the list that dont like us, in this present climate I would avoid unless necessary. Although environmentally its not good, at the moment I personally would be inclined and recommend to buy bottles rather than use a cementary.....but maybe in the future if some sanity prevails. Dont forget the donations box if there is one present.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 27, 2020)

Some campsites will let you use their facilities without paying for a nights stay. The CCC lists some of their sites that gives you access to facilities if you are a member but there is a charge (think it may have been £7 last year). This lets you use all facilities though not just water. I have emptied cassette and filled with water for no charge at two different CCC cl’s though.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

We are members of C&CC and once when we needed..we Disposed of grey and black water and topped up with fresh water
It was free on production of memebership card.
But we left a donation (as well as a deposit!)


----------



## spigot (Jul 27, 2020)

Be careful at garages, I've heard some use recycled water from the car wash.
A lot of parks have a drinking water tap. Many resorts have taps on the sea front.
Public toilets, cemeteries, many places to find water.
Even in the wilds, I use water from a spring or stream but employ a proper charcoal filter for this.
Never, ever had a problem with finding water.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 27, 2020)

Water is not so much a problem for us with a fresh tank of 140L capacity. The toilet is our limiting factor. We need to empty about every three days. I am happy to empty in public toilets if they are not busy. We do not use chemicals.

We either visit a campsite as required and stay for the night to fill and empty, or in France about once a week we stay at a site for laundry and spacious showers.

At home I suspect you might find membership of the camping and caravan club beneficial. As has been stated some sites will allow a service visit, but it also gives access to the certified sites network to avail of their facilities at regular intervals. I specifically mention the C&CC because they also have meet ups all over the country very cheaply with access to water and sewage.

These to my mind are a good default to have supplementing the more opportunist filling of water when needed.

Davy


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 27, 2020)

spigot said:


> Be careful at garages, I've heard some use recycled water from the car wash.
> A lot of parks have a drinking water tap. Many resorts have taps on the sea front.
> Public toilets, cemeteries, many places to find water.
> Even in the wilds, I use water from a spring or stream but employ a proper charcoal filter for this.
> Never, ever had a problem with finding water.


I appreciate your comment re "recycled garage water" which in our case woukd go into ur tank.
BUT we only use it for washing/showering..We use a 5 litre bottle for drinking/cooking water..which we only fill ftom "eau potable sources"


----------



## UFO (Jul 27, 2020)

We don't find getting water a problem.  

Emptying the cassette can be tricky, in the UK, although we only once reached a 'critical level' in Ireland and on that occassion visited a small campsite and payed to dump it.  

We are not a member of the clubs as we don't need what they provide.  CSs and CLs are good but as we tend not to plan far ahead and when travelling like to make up the route as we go it is not possible to book and with the current situation any camp site is likely to be full.

We would not object to paying a CS or CL to dump the cassette and fill with water but would need a list with phone numbers so we could call ahead and arrange.  Can't see why an owner would object as it is extra revenue for them.

Does such a list exist?


----------



## harrow (Jul 27, 2020)

Whatever you do don't steal water, ALWAYS ask first


----------



## witzend (Jul 27, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Graveyards with A LOT of sensitivity, there is a risk of adding more people to the list that dont like us,


IMO best to avoid Cemeteries  as someones paying for that water and You'd be stealing it The last thing someone recently bereaved needs is to see some one as mean as to be taking water from a cemetery


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2020)

Never used a graveyard YET !


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2020)

witzend said:


> IMO best to avoid Cemeteries  as someones paying for that water and You'd be stealing it The last thing someone recently bereaved needs is to see some one as mean as to be taking water from a cemetery


I feel like I have to defend myself as I would never advocate stealing. A tap in a cemetery is for public use, if used to fill a container for drinking opposed to watering flowers or rinsing hands after tending to a grave I don't think this can be classed as stealing. Our taxes cover the cost of a council maintained cemetery and in a rural setting in all likelyhood there will be a church donation box as stated in my post. I think you would struggle to carry more than 2 pence worth of water and believe that most people would put a lot more than that in the box. With regards to the recently bereaved I believe that I made it very clear that a degree of sensitivity needs to be used.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jul 28, 2020)

DanElGrand said:


> I've recently bought my first van, and plan to generally (considerately) go "wild" with it. Where do you all generally go for water refills in the UK? Ideally I'd like to avoid buying plastic bottles from the supermarket, and wouldn't mind paying a quid or two.


You're welcome to pop around to my place to fill up, 50p a gallon to you


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I feel like I have to defend myself as I would never advocate stealing. A tap in a cemetery is for public use, if used to fill a container for drinking opposed to watering flowers or rinsing hands after tending to a grave I don't think this can be classed as stealing. Our taxes cover the cost of a council maintained cemetery and in a rural setting in all likelyhood there will be a church donation box as stated in my post. I think you would struggle to carry more than 2 pence worth of water and believe that most people would put a lot more than that in the box. With regards to the recently bereaved I believe that I made it very clear that a degree of sensitivity needs to be used.


I'm sure it wasn't put there for filling motorhome tanks. As for taxes covering it surely your not suggesting filling at our local cemetery where your taxes may contribute to it if your out of your area it's someone else's council tax. Most located around a Church are owned and maintained by the church and you really have to pay to end up there and again if you want a headstone installed and your asked to contribute to the cemetery's maintenance which covers the water How can you  appear sensitive while carrying away cans of water  most collection boxes are quite distance away from the tap so I can't see anyone going into the church to add a contribution.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2020)

So we have the follow up question.

Would you overnight in (or near) a graveyard/cemetery carpark .
Some French aires are perilously close.
We do not as Nida seems to know if there is one near, which we may not have seen until we drive out the next day.
So not for us. 
Buddhists seem fairly "Ghost Orientated" !


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> We are members of C&CC and once when we needed..we Disposed of grey and black water and topped up with fresh water
> It was free on production of memebership card.
> But we left a donation (as well as a deposit!)


CCC are saying at the moment this service has been suspended.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 28, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Water is not so much a problem for us with a fresh tank of 140L capacity. The toilet is our limiting factor. We need to empty about every three days. I am happy to empty in public toilets if they are not busy. We do not use chemicals.
> 
> We either visit a campsite as required and stay for the night to fill and empty, or in France about once a week we stay at a site for laundry and spacious showers.
> 
> ...


C&MC are quite adamant they do not allow motorhomes not staying overnight to use their facilities.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks @barge1914 
Post 18 perfectly valid at the moment (C&CC)
Post 19 Not surprised (CAMC)

We belong to C&CC they seem to suit motorhomers better than CAMC..just an impression.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks @barge1914
> Post 18 perfectly valid at the moment (C&CC)
> Post 19 Not surprised (CAMC)
> 
> We belong to C&CC they seem to suit motorhomers better than CAMC..just an impression.


We belong to both, I've written to both, both say they are considering the impact of increasing motorhome membership, but as yet neither are doing anything about it.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2020)

For some sites they have space for say 8 vehicles but are restricted to 5 by both clubs

I do not know if that is their (The Clubs) choice or implemented by the Local authority who geve "usage permission"
Maybe jus a number pulled out of the air several years ago and it has simply stuck !
I know they can get permisiion to increase for special occassions..but do they bother..Maybe "Blind-eye syndrome" gets an outing.
AND are the local Authorities in turn bound by "the Beast above".
With Covid-19 I suspect there will be no increases for a while or long while


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> So we have the follow up question.
> 
> Would you overnight in (or near) a graveyard/cemetery carpark .
> Some French aires are perilously close.
> ...


Yes, but only with a evening arrival and early departure. Not worried about the ghosts along as they are quiet!


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 28, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Probably going to take some hits for this but if you are not paying for water you are stealing it. If you don't have the tap owners permission you are stealing it, garage forecourt, cemetery or wherever unless it is being offered for free taking it is stealing it.
> 
> Emptying toilet cassettes into public toilets should not even be a thing, that's why campsites etc have specific dumping points for toilets. We have returned home on occasion with a 'full load' and when I dump it in our down stairs loo that room is 'out of commission' for a good half hour. Public toilets are not cassette emptying points and should not be used for that purpose.


I will probably get flak too.
I am with you on not emptying toilet cassettes into public toilets or whatever manhole one can find and lift. They are not made for that purpose and damage can be caused.
However the air is still free, even if immorally polluted. The sea is still free even if immorally polluted and I believe that water should be free too, a human right. I think damming water is stealing water from those down stream, not claiming ownership. Those who hold water have the duty to provide enough for the public good. In civilized countries they recognise this and provide public water. If a spring or high stream or tap is available it is not stealing. Clearly with bottled water you are stealing the bottle, so that is moot.


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> For some sites they have space for say 8 vehicles but are restricted to 5 by both clubs
> 
> I do not know if that is their (The Clubs) choice or implemented by the Local authority who geve "usage permission"
> Maybe jus a number pulled out of the air several years ago and it has simply stuck !
> ...


I believe the figure of 5 vans is a prescription within the caravan and control development act and part of planning exemption requirements perhaps


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2020)

if you dont put anything in the toilet other than pee, poo etc then its ok . its the chemicals etc in the toilet that cause the problems . 
as for campsites ,many have their own sewage works that get killed if they get chemical toilet waste in them . the toilet drop usually goes to a seperate tank that trucks come in and suck it away to go to special places . 
use no chemicals and tipping in a normal toilet shouldnt cause a problem. 
having worked in the sewage industry and the fresh water industry i do have experiance of the systems .


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Probably going to take some hits for this but if you are not paying for water you are stealing it. If you don't have the tap owners permission you are stealing it, garage forecourt, cemetery or wherever unless it is being offered for free taking it is stealing it.
> 
> Emptying toilet cassettes into public toilets should not even be a thing, that's why campsites etc have specific dumping points for toilets. We have returned home on occasion with a 'full load' and when I dump it in our down stairs loo that room is 'out of commission' for a good half hour. Public toilets are not cassette emptying points and should not be used for that purpose.



Sorry but I still disagree, a public tap in a cemetery is just that, public. What needs to be abided by are the moral principles involved. Attaching a hose and washing your car is wrong, filling a container to drink from is acceptable behaviour in my opinion as the amounts involved are negligible and its use justifiable

I think it sadly reflects the 'its mine' attitude that some of our society have if you consider this act as theft.


----------



## UFO (Jul 28, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Emptying toilet cassettes into public toilets should not even be a thing



In an ideal world I would agree. However what are the alternatives?

We can make our cassette last for six nights, but we want to explore Britain for longer than this. We don't want to come home after six nights.

Our preferred style of travel is to stay for one night and then move on. On very rare occasions we might stay for two nights maximum. We also prefer to leave home when it suits us, which may change depending on the weather, hospital appointments, etc, and then make up our route as we go - we always have plan but this is always subject to variation. This makes it impossible to book campsites in advance and even in normal times some will not accept bookings which are only for one or two nights and at this time most appear to be full.

The sites run by the two clubs will not offer service only visits - for which I would willingly pay.

There are no public service points available, unlike France, Spain, Portugal, Australia, New Zealand and other countries.

I know some people carry a spade and dig a hole to bury the contents. Not something I have done.

This leaves public toilets. When I empty the cassette here it is always when no-one is around and I always leave the facility cleaner than when I arrived. 

On our next trip I am going to phone certified sites / locations to see if they will provide services for a fee.

An idea that was floated some years ago was WC members offering services where they are able to do this from home location. But this appears to be administratively difficult. 

Thoughts welcome on how fellow Wildcampers manage toilet dumps when their travel plans are not fixed


----------



## witzend (Jul 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Graveyards with A LOT of sensitivity, there is a risk of adding more people to the list that dont like us, in this present climate I would avoid unless necessary.


Then Why advise it in the first place when we know many of our motorhoming community arn't the most sensitive of people it could be the cause of dogs and kids running around while the water is being taken causing no end of upset


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 28, 2020)

I think taking water from a cemetery for drinking, washing or cooking is a more valid use than sprinkling it on flowers that have been cut (therefore dying) to be placed on a grave were they serve little purpose for the occupant and of the person placing them.

As for emptying a cassette in a public toilet, we do not use any chemicals, so I feel happy to use the facilities but with consideration to others. I choose quiet times and use air freshener. Smells no worse in my opinion than a campsite toilet block by 9.30 am.

Davy


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 28, 2020)

DanElGrand said:


> I've recently bought my first van, and plan to generally (considerately) go "wild" with it. Where do you all generally go for water refills in the UK? Ideally I'd like to avoid buying plastic bottles from the supermarket, and wouldn't mind paying a quid or two.



I wild 3/4 nights then use a site for a day or 2 to replenish water and dump waste. On occasions I have used the C&CC facility at £7.50 to replenish water, dump waste and use their showers and washing machines.
When looking for my new motorhome last year a priority was water tank capacity. My C class has 135 litre fresh that I only use for showering and washing up and 95 litre waste tank. I carry 30 litres of drinking water in seperate containers.
Never used public toilets for emptying cassette, not for me skulking around toilets or carrying the cassette in a bag to hide it from view as some members do. Regarding using a cemetery tap for water no chance, imagine being there if a funeral cortège turned up !


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2020)

witzend said:


> Then Why advise it in the first place when we know many of our motorhoming community arn't the most sensitive of people it could be the cause of dogs and kids running around while the water is being taken causing no end of upset



People come on here for advice, the act of being here in the first place shows some initiative has been taken. If the forum starts taking the attitude that new members of the community are possibly irresponsible it will lead to a negative environment where novices are treated with caution rather than being welcomed. It is possible that the OP will let their dog and kids run wild and that would be a real shame, but I will always give someone starting out the benefit of the doubt and offer my best advice


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2020)

Can we please put this in prospective (imagine if a funeral cortege turned up) the OP has a van and was saying he/she would prefer not to buy bottles.......they are not filling a 100 plus liter tank!!


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I wild 3/4 nights then use a site for a day or 2 to replenish water and dump waste. On occasions I have used the C&CC facility at £7.50 to replenish water, dump waste and use their showers and washing machines.
> When looking for my new motorhome last year a priority was water tank capacity. My C class has 135 litre fresh that I only use for showering and washing up and 95 litre waste tank. I carry 30 litres of drinking water in seperate containers.
> Never used public toilets for emptying cassette, not for me skulking around toilets or carrying the cassette in a bag to hide it from view as some members do. Regarding using a cemetery tap for water no chance, imagine being there if a funeral cortège turned up !



The CCC have temporarily suspended the 4 hour stay to replenish water and empty cassette and have a shower due to Covid.
Hopefully they will bring it back asap.


----------



## harrow (Jul 28, 2020)

" go for water refills "

Is not a cup or glass of water to take some tablets, to take without express permission is theft.

I can remember visiting a residential/commercial premises and they told and complained about someone who would help themselves to their water tap that was on their front wall of the commercial building 

https://www.google.com/maps/@51.975...4!1sf4-hr44tyuj8_bkkFozidQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Tookey (Jul 28, 2020)

DanElGrand said:


> I've recently bought my first van, and plan to generally (considerately) go "wild" with it. Where do you all generally go for water refills in the UK? Ideally I'd like to avoid buying plastic bottles from the supermarket, and wouldn't mind paying a quid or two.


Due to clearly being in the minority and the upset my suggestion has caused with members I suggest you ignore my advice about using cemeteries as a potential water source.

Best wishes and enjoy your travels


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 28, 2020)

We have filled up at French cemeteries as long as they are empty of live people. Whether post covid is the time to do it depends on carefully "putting your toe in the water "


----------



## Derekoak (Jul 28, 2020)

UFO said:


> In an ideal world I would agree. However what are the alternatives?
> 
> We can make our cassette last for six nights, but we want to explore Britain for longer than this. We don't want to come home after six nights.
> 
> ...


The alternative is to pay for a site every 5th day.  As you say phone ahead to see if just emptying can be booked, otherwise book a night. If that is not possible it would be responsible to go home. Alternatively stretch your 6 days by using public toilets where possible. What about pee pots, they can be un-ostentatiously emptied in hedges without damage. It is chemicals and faeces that are the problem.
 Not wanting to use that alternative is not a good reason to damage the septic tank that the public toilet may empty into. Yes Britain should be more like France. That is a real "big job".


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2020)

best to keep the smell down is tip the toilet and dont wash the cassette . you need some bacteria left in the cassette to get working again quickly. 
also it helps if you really dont pee in the toilet use a bucket etc . you can get proper bowls that fit cassette so when females need to sit down they can , then tip the bowl into the bucket . 
think of it as a cesspit if it gets emptied and washed it can take ages to get bacteria breaking down the solids again.


----------



## dhall26 (Jul 28, 2020)

vwalan said:


> if you dont put anything in the toilet other than pee, poo etc then its ok . its the chemicals etc in the toilet that cause the problems .
> as for campsites ,many have their own sewage works that get killed if they get chemical toilet waste in them . the toilet drop usually goes to a seperate tank that trucks come in and suck it away to go to special places .
> use no chemicals and tipping in a normal toilet shouldnt cause a problem.
> having worked in the sewage industry and the fresh water industry i do have experiance of the systems .


That's one of the reasons that we have a SOG fitted. Also we visit friends that have private systems that are dammaged by any chemicals


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2020)

over the years its amazing how many really old cesspits have been damaged by chemicals . folk now have automatic dish washers . plus clothes washing machines etc etc all sending the wrong type of product into the pit.
some were never emptied in 50yrs but a new owner etc and every 3 months or so a tanker as to go and empty the pit . at a cost.
lots of friends moved over to brittany and france years ago and had loads of trouble with their sewage .
so many came from towns on mains sewage and didnt understand how pits worked.
there still is thousands of them in use in uk . not just abroad.
my place here had one from 1923 till about 1980 when the owners got old and as mains was going by to supply new property they went for the mains . shame really as once on mains you cant go back , i would prefer the pit.
a good two chambered built pit works great if you look after it.
i found working in the sewage industry really interesting and later very usefull when traveling around .
helped build a few works ,later drove the tankers all good fun .
working with the fresh water works also great for survival when traveling in africa etc .


----------



## Tookey (Jul 29, 2020)

vwalan said:


> over the years its amazing how many really old cesspits have been damaged by chemicals . folk now have automatic dish washers . plus clothes washing machines etc etc all sending the wrong type of product into the pit.
> some were never emptied in 50yrs but a new owner etc and every 3 months or so a tanker as to go and empty the pit . at a cost.
> lots of friends moved over to brittany and france years ago and had loads of trouble with their sewage .
> so many came from towns on mains sewage and didnt understand how pits worked.
> ...


There was a shallow river that I use to canoe and on weekends it would stink of washing powder, someone explained that lots of people have moved their washers into garages etc and fitted the waste pipe to the gutter downpipe drains


----------



## vwalan (Jul 29, 2020)

yes its a strange world we live in . there are lots of new rules being arranged these days stopping that sort of thing happening.
lots of sewage pits etc being  . monitored and some having to fit modern small sewage plants instead. 
water leaving a pit etc should not be allowed into streams or rivers etc . 
mind good land drains do work ok . lots do still use land drains for roof water etc .


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 29, 2020)

Houses I have had for the last 30 years have had septic tanks. You are supposed to use non bio products or so we were instructed. Last house had 10 properties emptying into it and we were responsible for it. Half the folks carried on as if it they were on mains drainage but the tank coped. You can get bacteria going again emptying Natural yoghurt In if needs be. You should work on drainage being septic tank if off grid


----------



## harrow (Jul 29, 2020)

vwalan said:


> yes its a strange world we live in . there are lots of new rules being arranged these days stopping that sort of thing happening.
> lots of sewage pits etc being  . monitored and some having to fit modern small sewage plants instead.
> water leaving a pit etc should not be allowed into streams or rivers etc .
> mind good land drains do work ok . lots do still use land drains for roof water etc .



Where I used to have a static caravan the site had 185 vans and every month the septic tank had to be pumped out because the outlet used to go in a land drain and without a monthly pump out it caused too much pollution for the environment agency to be happy 

Does anyone know how much it costs to have a domestic tank pumped out ?


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 29, 2020)

Last empty we had was one full tanker at £250. Can’t remember litres though


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 29, 2020)

channa said:


> I believe the figure of 5 vans is a prescription within the caravan and control development act and part of planning exemption requirements perhaps


Correct. Cat 5 exemption.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 29, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> I wild 3/4 nights then use a site for a day or 2 to replenish water and dump waste. On occasions I have used the C&CC facility at £7.50 to replenish water, dump waste and use their showers and washing machines.
> When looking for my new motorhome last year a priority was water tank capacity. My C class has 135 litre fresh that I only use for showering and washing up and 95 litre waste tank. I carry 30 litres of drinking water in seperate containers.
> Never used public toilets for emptying cassette, not for me skulking around toilets or carrying the cassette in a bag to hide it from view as some members do. Regarding using a cemetery tap for water no chance, imagine being there if a funeral cortège turned up !


Prefer the campsite solution but mid-winter rarely available. So tend to use public loos, but have to say I’ve never made a mess myself, but I’ve cleaned up dreadful messes left by Joe public. Always leave a generous donation where possible. I have encountered local volunteers in the course of doing so and never a frown or bad word. No. If you do use public loo always flush half way to avoid clogging drain, and preferably after travelling some way so it’s all nice and slushy


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 29, 2020)

dhall26 said:


> That's one of the reasons that we have a SOG fitted. Also we visit friends that have private systems that are dammaged by any chemicals


Likewise.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2020)

Tookey said:


> There was a shallow river that I use to canoe and on weekends it would stink of washing powder, someone explained that lots of people have moved their washers into garages etc and fitted the waste pipe to the gutter downpipe drains


All goes to same here ,newer builds are sep sys.


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Aug 1, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Graveyards with A LOT of sensitivity, there is a risk of adding more people to the list that dont like us, in this present climate I would avoid unless necessary. Although environmentally its not good, at the moment I personally would be inclined and recommend to buy bottles rather than use a cementary.....but maybe in the future if some sanity prevails. Dont forget the donations box if there is one present.


 I use them when need to, never had a problem ok a few looks from the older end.


----------



## harrow (Aug 1, 2020)

Abiteachuck said:


> I use them when need to, never had a problem ok a few looks from the older end.



and what do they think and what do they say to other people ?


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Aug 1, 2020)

harrow said:


> and what do they think and what do they say to other people ?


I know where you are coming from but i wouldn't know the answer 2 either of your points . Ps. They are on the POIs to be used .


----------



## Jaguar (Aug 2, 2020)

Post 19. Agreed, I once asked to 'fill only' at a CAMC site in Scotland and was told to "bog off" ….sorry, they were more polite than that.
I quizzed the reception staff who actually admitted that the were doing it to discourage wild camping.


----------

